# fluval spec 5 gallon



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

just saw this on PJ`s, dont know how much`though...









image for reference only (from www)


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow $100+ for sub 10g tanks, fluval must have master marketers because I can't see people paying that. Yes the edge looks really nice but I would never pay close to $200 for a 6g tank.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

$129 at Big Als


----------



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

I personally find big Al's overpriced , and poor health of general fish. Mine in Kitchener has been around a while tho , and doesn't have much in the way of competition in that area. Small side shops are my favorites


----------

